# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Σύνδεση 3.3v FPGA, CPLD σε 5v σύστημα

## cdesp

Χρησιμοποιώ ένα altera MAX7160s ως video controller αλλά έχει φτάσει στα όριά του αφού για κάθε αλλαγή που κάνω πρέπει να αλλάζω θέση τα pins για να μπορέσει να το χωρέσει.
Οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα με μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα αλλά το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι τα μεγαλύτερα έχουν τάση 3.3V ενώ εγώ χρησιμοποιώ 5V.
Είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιήσω μερικά 74LVC4245A για να κάνω την διασύνδεση με τα 3.3V;
Επίσης στα output θα χρειαστεί να ανεβάσω την τάση ή θα δουλέυει και με τα 3.3v(αφού είναι >2.5 που συνήθως θέλουν τα 5V chip).
Επειδή τα περισσότερα από αυτά είναι pins διασύνδεσης με Bus(8 Data bus,16 Address bus) θα έχω πρόβλημα με το tristate (output Z) αν περάσουν τα σήματα μέσα από το 74LVC4245A;


Χρησιμοποιούνται γύρω στα 54 pin από τα οποία τα input είναι 26 και 28 output.


Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα ALTERA FPGA Cyclone II EP2C5T144 dev board νομίζω θα μου φτάσει από τα 160 macrocells που έχω τώρα.


Αν έχετε κάποια άλλη λύση ή πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## llion

Με Cyclone EP4C6.... και 3.3V LVTTL i/o pins χρησιμοποίησα 5V TTL μνήμη um61256fk-15 απευθείσς και δουλεύει.

Αλλά το σωστό για να μην κάψεις τίποτα είναι να παρμβάλεις και μια αντίσταση και εξαρτάται και από το device που θα συνδέσεις.

Εδω εξηγεί τι πρέπει να κάνεις:

https://www.altera.com/en_US/pdfs/li...cyc_c51011.pdf

----------

cdesp (30-06-16)

----------


## cdesp

Ευχαριστώ, 

μάλλον θα χρειαστώ αρκετές αντιστάσεις.

----------


## llion

Ναι εννοείται μια για κάθε γραμμή input της FPGA. Και η μνήμη που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ χωρίς αντιστάσεις ξέχασα να σου πω δεν τροφοδοτείται ακριβώς με 5V αλλά λίγο πιο κάτω περίπου στα 4.7V λόγω μιας διόδου που παρεμβάλεται μεταξύ  της τροφοδοσίας που είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από τα 5V και του Pin τροφοδοσίας της μνήμης (η οποία δουλεύει και με 4.5V minimum).

----------


## chip

Με μικρές αντιστάσεις μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος με μεγάλες αντιστάσεις μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στα data! οπότε καλύτερα μετατροπή με ολοκληρωμένο!

----------

cdesp (30-06-16)

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά παρήγγειλα 10 74lvc4245 από εδώ σε καλή τιμή.
Νομίζω θα ναι πιο καλή λύση από τις αντιστάσεις και μπορείς να αλλάζεις και κατεύθυνση στα σήματα.

----------


## llion

Πάντως με την ευκαιρία εγώ πρόσθεσα αντιστάσεις στο δικό μου σύστημα και παρέκαμψα την δίοδο και πάλι δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## CybEng

> Τελικά παρήγγειλα 10 74lvc4245 από εδώ σε καλή τιμή.
> Νομίζω θα ναι πιο καλή λύση από τις αντιστάσεις και μπορείς να αλλάζεις και κατεύθυνση στα σήματα.




Τ_ώρα τα έχεις παραγγείλει οπότε δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα η πληροφορία που δίνω. Απλά το καταχωρώ για μελλοντική χρήση αλλά και προς γενικότερη πληροφόρηση._

Εάν θέλουμε να γλυτώσουμε τον έλεγχο κατεύθυνσης του σήματος και να απλοποιήσουμε το κύκλωμά μας, η TI έχει μια ωραία οικογένεια 8bit δι-κατευθυντικούς μετατροπείς στάθμης ψηφιακού σήματος με αυτόματη ανίχνευση της φοράς μετάδοσης της πληροφορίας.  

Πρόκειται για το TXB0108 (για Push-Pull CMOS εξόδους και ταχύτητες έως 100Mbps)   και το TXS0108E (για εξόδους Open-Drain και ταχύτητα έως 2Mbps ή Push-Pull με ταχύτητες έως 110Mbps).

----------

cdesp (30-06-16), 

picdev (24-06-16)

----------


## chip

το 74lvc4245 βολεύει κάποιον που πειραματίζεται με πλακέτες που κάνει στο σπίτι και πιθανόν φτιάχνει σε διάτρητες πλακέτες γιατί έχει package με μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις

----------


## cdesp

Σχετικά με την τάση *τροφοδοσίας* 3.3v που θα χρειαστεί το FPGA αλλά και τα 74lvc245 θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω απλά ένα voltage divider με αντιστάσεις ή να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι τέτοιο ή τέτοιο ή και κάτι σαν αυτό το οποίο το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και δουλεύει και πολύ καλά και έχω και ένα περίσσιο.

Προς το παρόν το project καταναλώνει 0.39Α οπότε λογικά δεν θα 'χω πρόβλημα με κανένα από τα τρία ακόμα και με το FPGA.

----------


## chip

απλά ένα lm317 ή ένα lm1117-adj με τις καθάλληλες αντιστάσεις για να δώσεις 3,3V....

----------

cdesp (22-07-16)

----------


## cdesp

Σε αυτό κατέληξα από τα πολλά που είχε στο δίκτυο, το πάνω δίνει 3.3V και το κάτω 5V.
LM317.jpg


Οι αντιστάσεις μπήκαν σύμφωνα με τον τύπο R1=R2((VOUT/1.25V)-1).

----------


## chip

απλά κάνε και ένα τέστ σε ένα breadboard ή μία δίατρητη... ή δοκίμασε το τροφοδοτικό πριν συνδέσεις ή πριν Κολήσεις το fpga να είσαι σίγουρος οτι με τις αντιστάσεις που θα βάλεις θα βγάλει τις τάσεις που θέλεις... που λογικά σωστά τα έχεις κάνει... αλλά είπαμε... 2 φορές μετράς μία κόβεις....

----------


## FILMAN

> Οι αντιστάσεις μπήκαν σύμφωνα με τον τύπο R1=R2((VOUT/1.25V)-1).



Ναι αλλά ξέχασες την απαίτηση ελάχιστου ρεύματος των 5mA που σημαίνει ότι η R4 στο πρώτο κύκλωμα και η R6 στο δεύτερο θα πρέπει να είναι το πολύ 250Ω.

----------

cdesp (22-07-16)

----------


## cdesp

> Ναι αλλά ξέχασες την απαίτηση ελάχιστου ρεύματος των 5mA που σημαίνει ότι η R4 στο πρώτο κύκλωμα και η R6 στο δεύτερο θα πρέπει να είναι το πολύ 250Ω.



θα τις αλλάξω τότε σε 120 και 75 για τα 3.3v 
και 225 και 75 για τα 5v.

Θα κάνω και δοκιμές όταν έρθουν τα lm317 γιατί αντίσταση στα 225Ω δεν έχω, θα βάλω μια 220 να δω τι θα βγάλει. Λίγο παραπάνω ή λιγότερο δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα λογικά.

----------


## FILMAN

Μια άλλη λύση είναι, μια και η τάση εξόδου σου θα είναι σταθερή, να βάλεις μια αντίσταση στην έξοδο ως φορτίο που να τραβάει τα υπόλοιπα mA.

----------


## cdesp

Η πλακέτα παίρνει είσοδο 12V και δίνει 5v και 3.3v επίσης έχει και πέντε μετατροπείς των 8 από 5v σε 3.3v και το ανάποδο ελεγχόμενο από pin όπως και το αν είναι ενεργό ή όχι (tri-state).
Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το PCB και το σχηματικό.

Ακόμα δεν το τελείωσα μένει το τρύπημα και οι κολλήσεις, και επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά που κολλάω SMD ξέρει κάποιος αν χρειάζεται διαφορετική θερμοκρασία ή διαφορετική μύτη στο κολλητήρι; 

volt_conv_3d.jpgvolt_conv_pcb.jpgvConv.png


Επίσης έκανα δοκιμές με το LM317 με 
R2 75Ω και R1 120 δίνει 3,23V ενώ με 130 δίνει 3,42
R2 75Ω και R1 220 δίνει 4,65V ενώ με 230 δίνει 5,03

λέω να χρησιμοποιήσω την R1 με 130 και 230V (120+10 και 220+10)
οπότε θα έχω 3,42V για το 3,2 και το 5 ακριβώς.

----------


## chip

δες 
240Ω στο Vοut προς Adj και 
390Ω από Adj προς γείωση....
απλά να είναι πλακέ η μύτη μπροστά... και ότι κόληση περισέψει που βραχυκυκλώνει ποδαράκια την τραβάς με πλέγμα αποκόλλησης

----------


## cdesp

Οκ όλα λειτουργούν όπως πρέπει. Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την τελική πλακέτα μπρος και πίσω.

Fin_volt_conv_back_sml.jpgFin_volt_converter_sml.jpg

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------

